# Any keepers of Amphibolurus species?



## hornet (Sep 6, 2007)

Just wondering if anone here keeps Amphibolurus of any species apart from jackies as i know there are a few of them round but dont know of any others in captivity.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive only heard of A.muricatus, A.nobbi and A.burnsi being kept and or bred in captivity. Seems like a low kept genus....


----------



## hornet (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm pretty sure WA collectors can collect gilberti or longirostris, will have to send some emails as i have never actually seen them for sale.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah i have 2 amphibolorus nuchalis


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

ctenophorus nuchalis is the regognised name these days.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 12, 2007)

hornet said:


> ctenophorus nuchalis is the regognised name these days.


 i knew they had a couple of names but they were sold to me last year as amphibolorus by roy pails. and i actually kind of regret buying them because they arent that crash hot compared to others ive seen


----------



## cris (Sep 12, 2007)

https://my.bizshop.com.au/reptiletr...th=1_7&zenid=a6d91d11de05ebabb4b2377ce5b69fc6

Longirostris are listed on this site, not sure if they have any. They call them a long nose ta ta :lol: if i got one i would name it sauce.


----------



## geckodan (Sep 12, 2007)

hornet said:


> ctenophorus nuchalis is the regognised name these days.



I'll have longirostris up and running again soon. I would consider them a Lophognathus rather than Amphibulorus.


----------



## cris (Sep 12, 2007)

Im not sure on the correct taxonomy either in cogger they are lophognathus. (typed before gecko dan posted)

What size enclosure should they have?


----------



## longirostris (Sep 13, 2007)

If you use the Wilson and Swan book as the taxonomic guide then I have 5 species from this group. All except 2 in too small a numbers to be able to get breeding programs established. Either one of or two of the same sex. I have been trying to get hold of A. temporalis for several years without any luck and have never even bothered to try looking for A. norrisi as I am reasonably sure these are not on license any where in the country. Gecko


----------



## longirostris (Sep 13, 2007)

geckodan pm sent to you today


----------

